# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Have you ever moved somewhere and then regretted it?

## toaster little

Was it for school or for a job? 

Did you end up moving to a different state?

----------


## merc

I wasn't very happy when I moved to central Pa after I married my husband. Although, he had a better job than I did I felt like I gave up a whole lot. I had trouble making friends. I did not like the girlfriends of his friends and did not meet anyone who I really clicked with. It could be that this just coincided with hitting that young adult age group where you are no longer in school. You go to work and home and it becomes harder to find friends that you haven't know since kindergarten.

The central part of Pa is different. It is rural, however, most of the population is located in small towns surrounded by vast tracts of land dedicated to the strip mining industry. Near where I lived one tract of strippings is 32 miles long. Unemployment rates were around 11 percent and that was long before the recession. It is a place where you can say someone's name and a long history of exactly who they are and who they are related to is laid out before you.  I miss some aspects of living there but think that I'm happier here in the eastern part of Pa.

Right now I have some co-workers I'm friendly with. I have some neighbors that I'm friendly with. I am friendly with some of the parents of my children, but the really close good best friend type of relationship I had in my teens and college years has somehow eluded me during my 30s and 40.I think priorities change and I'm busy raising 3 kids, more responsibilities and less time to cultivate friendships.

----------


## sanspants

Yeah, I moved to a small, extremely-busy tourist town from a tiny village outside a city, last year. Previously I had total peace and quiet and half a house, but an hour commute to work every day. Now I have zero peace and quiet unless it's cold enough to keep the bikers and tourists away. The building owner is a psycho. My car was just burglarized. I'll put in my notice to vacate on Feb. 1st. The date can't arrive fast enough.

----------


## Chantellabella

Yes. My husband at the time and I moved to Baton Rouge for 7 months. The worst 7 months of my life. As soon as we got there, we knew we had to run screaming. It never got better.

----------


## SmileyFace

Moved to a different city in CA and I'm not sure how I feel about it now. Really liked it at first but I don't know... bit of a sketchy area, I'm finding. Not sure if it's just simply my anxiety playing tricks on my mind, but I just watch my back a lot. Doesn't help that the landlord is not someone to be trusted either.

Fun stuff.

----------


## Chloe

for every 3 years me and my family moved because my dad was in the army

----------


## toaster little

> for every 3 years me and my family moved because my dad was in the army



Chloe!! You're back!  ::D: 

Did you like moving or did you just get used to it after a while?

----------


## Kirsebaer

when I was 12 my family had to move from my coastal hometown in Brazil to Manaus, in the Amazon, because of my father's job. We all hated living there. That was also when I started developing Social Anxiety so my 3 years living in that city were a nightmare.

----------


## toaster little

I like it here and also want to move ASAP at the same time.  I kind of want to move back to where I lived like 6 months ago because it was a larger metro.  I also have like 5 places I would like to move to.  I know enough pros and cons of each place I would go to and I'm realistic about the pros and cons so I'm not gonna be one of those people who move somewhere thinking it's going to be like what we all see and hear on TV or the internet.

How long do you think a person should stay before moving again?  This is assuming that the person in question is done with school.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I wish I hadn't moved to the city I'm in now, but I didn't really have much of a choice at the time (tagging along with my mother as a teenager). I should have been able to move at some point between then and now, but I'm not a fully functional adult so I don't have the means to support myself.

----------


## 1

No

----------


## PinkButterfly

yes all 3 times I got married I had to move ! I wish I could have just stayed put in my home ,dummy me!

----------


## lethargic nomad

> when I was 12 my family had to move from my coastal hometown in Brazil to Manaus, in the Amazon, because of my father's job. We all hated living there. That was also when I started developing Social Anxiety so my 3 years living in that city were a nightmare.




What is Manaus like?

----------


## lethargic nomad

I've regretted it many times.  I often choose cities based on climate, statistics, and other stuff I read about the city.  I usually don't even visit the city before moving there.  So my expectations are often not met or I find that there is something I really hate about the place.

I don't move because of work or school.  I move because I am looking for a cure to my miserable life.  Unfortunately, my personality follows me wherever I go.  

I don't really have a hometown because my family moved around a lot while I was growing up.  I also don't have any childhood friends from elementary school or high school, like some people do.  Most everyone in my family is dead or I never got to know them.  My grandparents were all dead by the time I was 10.  My mom died when I was 17.  I never got to know my aunts, uncles, or cousins, except for one now deceased aunt.  So all I have is my father and my sister.  They live 1000s of miles away from each other.  My dad has been a crappy parent, so there isn't much reason for me to live near him.  

So I don't have any reason to stay in one place other than that moving is such a pain in the ass.  I have no roots and nothing is holding me down.

----------


## HoldTheSea

I definitely regretted moving to the inner city when I was in college. Rent was cheap but the place was disgusting.
I don't regret having lived and traveled overseas.
The only regret I have about moving to where I live now is that it's very far removed from civilization and I would like to be closer to certain people, and I'm also way too close to a ski resort.

----------


## L

The town I lived in for college was a bore and the people were so closed minded, I did my time there and moved on. The day I finished my internship I said goodbye. I could have gotten a full time permanent job but no way would I stay among the people there.

----------


## Cuchculan

Scotland for a while. Was more the person I was with. Nightmare of a person. Knew I wanted out of there straight away. But stayed for a few months to see the Highlands. Treated it as a holiday and then went back home as soon as I was ready.

----------


## Marleywhite

aww   :Hug:

----------


## Lunaire

I can't say that there's been anywhere that I've moved that I've completely regretted, though I always fear the worst when I do move!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I had to move back into my parents house after a life-changing even a few years ago. I wasn't even capable of taking care of myself, or holding down a job. I was a 41 year old man living in a spare room at my parents house, and I couldn't take care of myself, at all. I don't "regret" moving back there, I'm actually very, very grateful, and feel very blessed that they were able to help me in the ways that they were. It was just not a very pleasant experience. It was the darkest, most depressing time of my entire life...and my parents weren't able to give me the help I needed, ultimately I had to be admitted into a psychiatric hospital. Actually, more than one. So, yeah I don't regret moving there but it was a really bad time that I hope I never have to revisit, and something I really wouldn't wish on my worst enemy.

----------


## Marleywhite

I am no stranger to moving around in my life. I've moved countries with my parents as a child and several times growing up within the same state.
I am moving to a city out of my state and I really hope I don't regret it.

----------

